# Certified Angus Beef (Brisket Question)



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2005)

I recently read in one of my barbecue books (can't remember which one now) that there is a noticeable difference in flavor with certified angus beef.  Called my meat distributor in Cleveland today to see if they can special order it for me.  They said that they carry CAB in other cuts of beef but not brisket and that they couldn't imagine that anyone could detect the difference between CAB brisket and choice beef brisket.

Does anyone know anthing about Certified Angus Beef and what the difference is and will I be at a disadvantage in a competition by not using it?  Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## jminion1 (May 31, 2005)

CAB briskets are very good product and you know they come from a choice or better animal. The flavors is very good. I have always wondered about someone at a sales company that gets a call on product they can get yet they would tell you not to buy it.
CAB briskets run about .10 to .20 a pound more than non CABs out here.
There is a Herford program also and that can be very good eating.
Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> CAB briskets are very good product and you know they come from a choice or better animal. The flavors is very good. I have always wondered about someone at a sales company that gets a call on product they can get yet they would tell you not to buy it.
> CAB briskets run about .10 to .20 a pound more than non CABs out here.
> There is a Herford program also and that can be very good eating.
> Jim



Jim,

Thanks for the information.  It seems like the meat distributor was trying to pull a fast one on me but maybe not. They did say that they carried CAB but not CAB brisket.  The problem I have in Northeastern Ohio is finding a place where I can walk in and buy a whole brisket at a reasonable rate.  The meat distributor I have been using sells the whole brisket all the time (no special orders needed) but not CAB brisket.  Other supermarket chains will order a whole brisket but at prices that are pushing close to $5 a lb.  I did a little bit of research and found out that Certified Angus Beef is a brand and that only one out of 5 Angus' meet their standards to be labeled CAB.

Here is a good explanation:

http://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/press ... _08_04.PDF

CAB Fact Sheet:

http://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/press ... tSheet.pdf

Where to buy:

http://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/buy/index.php


----------



## jminion1 (May 31, 2005)

I pay $1.79 a pound and can get Kobe for about 1.89 to 2.10 a pound right now. It helps to live out here and the WBBQA connection doesn't hurt.
Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (May 31, 2005)

I don't know. I've always used "choice".


----------



## Jack W. (May 31, 2005)

There is a difference.  It is very subtle.  IMHO CAB is "easier" to cook.  They are smaller and go over faster.  I've used choice and CAB in comps with equal success.  I've never cooked Kobe but if I run across one I'll surely put it on the pit.  Experimentation has no cost boundries.   #-o  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I pay $1.79 a pound and can get Kobe for about 1.89 to 2.10 a pound right now. It helps to live out here and the WBBQA connection doesn't hurt.
> Jim



Jim,

You might want to consider a meat export business to us poor folks in Ohio.  Isn't Kobe beef the beef that they were making those $50 hamburgers out of in NYC?

How did the Washington State BBQ Championship go for you this weekend?

Please fill us in.  Are you still cooking with Chris Lilly and Dr. BBQ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I've never cooked Kobe but if I run across one I'll surely put it on the pit.  Experimentation has no cost boundries.   #-o
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



  I believe Jim is getting the best price in America.  From what I've heard, that stuff is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Kobe beef we are getting is a cross between Black Angus and Kobe (American Kobe), the fat content is very high. Cooks faster and does have a different flavor than most other beef I have had.

I got a call from the group that put on the competition this last weekend and they asked me if I could cook some pork for there vending at the competition. I said I had some room since I was using the Traeger and they had a number of other teams that were going to cooks some also. It turned out they didn't have the other cooks lined up. They brough me 300 pounds of butts. To say the least you can not cook a competition and that much pork and expect to have what it takes to win. You have to push too much air through the pit to get that much meat up to temp and turn-in morning everytime I turned around someone would have the pit open to remove the vending material.  In this case being a nice guy bit me in the ass.  Their chairity made a lot of money, much more than they did last year.

We cooked an anything butt turn-in that was Smoked Salmon in Puff Pastry that took second and got a 4 th in ribs. 
Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2005)

Jim,

Congratulations on your accomplishments in the anything but and ribs category.  Have to say I'm most impressed by you taking one for the good of the local charity.  Speaks very well of you.  Good luck next year!


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

You need to be posting that salmon recipe Jim.  =P~  8-[  =P~


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 1, 2005)

The salmon was Cardogs Smoked Salmon but the rest of it I will have to get from my wife, also have a couple of pictures of I will try to get posted if I can figure it out.
A big part of the recipe is a tarter sauce recipe my wife has that people go nuts over. I will see if I can talk her into giving it up.


Jim


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim.  I would appreciate that.  I'll understand if your wife doesn't want to give it up though.


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Chris she said just for you here it is:

Cardogs smoked salmon 
puff pastry
ricotta cheese
spinch
Romesco sauce by La Masia
eggs for egg wash

Smoke salmon to 140 internal tops
lightly stir fry spinch in evoo
roll out pastry and place spinch on bottom, place salmon on top of the spinch. Put on a layer of ricotta cheese and spread a spoon full of Romesco sauce, cover the top with another layer of puff pastry and seal all sides. brush with egg wash and grill at 350 till pastry is brown.

Still working on getting tarter sauce, she says diamonds might work.

Jim


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim, already added it to my recipe file. 
Tell the wife thanks too.  I owe her one. :!:

Promise her a diamond... and take her to a baseball game.  8-[


----------

